
Show HN: Keyword Search in Telegram Group Chats - 0xboz
https://frozen-sierra-06305.herokuapp.com/
======
0xboz
Author here :) I am planning to launch a keyword search app for telegram
chats. Let me know what you think of this demo. Telegram is the de facto
leader in crypto communication. Keyword search is helpful when you are trying
to spot the trend in crypto. Cheers!

